# Advice on staking



## sitdownman2000 (May 30, 2020)

Hello community ,
Am new to this have 2 plants both at 30 days old and growing strong. I see many people *staking* plants a concept I never heard of. I wish to ask you all is staking necessary or can the plant grow well without it. 
Also if I stake it now , would it kill off roots which in turn will stunt/ruin cannibis growth?
I live in a generally sunny climate and the wind here is not that bad you have some days where it gets even more windy at night I take the plants in if it's bad and sunrise or a tad after I put the plants back out. 
If any of you kind souls could answer would appreciate 
Additional info that could help you guys answer ( 2 plants one yields 100-150g the other 200-250+) 
Thank you all wishing you all great health


----------



## orangesunshine (May 30, 2020)

i stake plants for only 1 of 3 reasons---1, support from gale force winds possibly snapping branches----2, support from heavy flowers possibly breaking branches---3, training a plant to grow in a specific direction---otherwise let it do it's thang


----------



## Steve1 (May 30, 2020)

I’m indoors so I stake mine to spread them out to get more light inside the plants and as OrangeSunshine said to support heavy buds.  As far as root damage by staking, I’ve never seen any noticeable lack of growth or yield


----------



## AladinSane (May 31, 2020)

I agree with all of the previous answers. I grow indoors and use stakes to support heavy buds and when training a plant.


----------



## Rosebud (May 31, 2020)

We use wire cages on the big ones. My husband makes them. We have 50 mph winds.  LOL, i just typed mpg.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 31, 2020)

I used stakes on my outdoor little girls to keep the cats from knocking them down after I first put them out...they are big enough now that I don’t worry too much about the cats...I think I may put my plants out a bit early...


----------



## JimmyDozen (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah stake them if they are falling over but personally trellis is better!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 2, 2020)

Orange hit all the marks. 
Tomato cages are another option that are actually a huge help if you are growing a spidery strain. I run church and soma#10 and they need tomato cages, not stakes. The stiffness of your stems will determine how much and what kind of support you need.


----------



## JimmyDozen (Jun 3, 2020)

Cages are a pain in the ass if you need to move anything and also depending on the cage..
One word trellis


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 3, 2020)

i'm not a big fan of the standard round tomato cages for the same reason as others---just too cumbersome to do any maintenance inside the cage---couldn't find any pics of diy cage/stakes that i make---4 bamboo poles equal distance stuck upright in the pot---4 cross pieces zip tied to hold them together---spacing upward to your liking 2nd, 3rd and sometimes 4th rows up to 10' tall---for containers about 4' in diameter = trees in pots


----------

